# head tilting backwards?



## SnowyShiloh (Dec 10, 2009)

I know I have a history of overreacting to bunny health issues, but I'm on high alert right now. First of all, background info. This deals with Rory, my 2 1/2 year old neutered male Mini Lop mix. He is an indoor bunny and eats Zupreem's Nature's Promise timothy pellets, timothy hay, and veggies (the veggies several times a week). His history of illness is that he had a gut slowdown that lasted about a month back in April-May, and he had a UTI about 2 months ago. He has been acting completely normal recently and all day up until about 5 minutes ago. The ONE abnormal thing is that he peed a little bit outside of his litter box last night- he's only ever done that when he had the UTI.

Okay, what's happening now. I walked by his cage, and he was in the meatloaf position, but his head was listing somewhat to the side. I've seen him do this occasionally, but picked him up. When I hold him horizontally on his back or at a 75 degree angle, his head is sloooooowly tilting backwards. If I tap him or kiss at him loudly, he moves his head back up. He's wiggling his nose and stuff fine, it's just like he's not paying attention and his head tilts back some... His head isn't hanging limp or anything.

Is this normal? Maybe he's just really relaxed (he tends to melt when he's relaxed). Am I overreacting? Please forgive me if I am, my experiences with my past 2 bunnies deaths involved neck limpness and I just want to make sure this isn't a sign of something seriously wrong. I know I'll be up all night now!


----------



## Flashy (Dec 10, 2009)

I had that happen with Flash, who was seriously ill and died shortly after. I also can provoke that reaction from Badger, and have been able to from the word go (that sounds a bit nasty, but its to do with him getting easily disorientated).

I would say 'test' it with your other bunnies. Replicate the position and see what happens to them. If they all do it then he's probably fine, but if his is more extreme or they don't do it then get him checked over because it could potentially be the early signs of a problem.


----------



## Saudade (Dec 10, 2009)

This is a very common reaction in rabbits, it is simply the rabbit relaxing. Try lying on the side of your bed with your head hanging off, your neck will start to get stiff and burn and you'll have to lower your head.

The exact same thing happens with a rabbit 

Lucy does this all of the time.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Dec 10, 2009)

Great, thanks you two! I know it's silly, but I didn't think to try it with another bunny. Phoebe did the same thing, but to a lesser degree. I'm going to keep an eye on Rory just in case it's the start of anything, but I think he's ok.

He spent over an hour cuddling with me on the couch, but I finally put him back in his cage because I couldn't tell if he was relaxed or sick. He was giving me kisses though. At the moment he's eating hay and acting pretty normal. I'll be on high alert for the next couple days though.


----------



## Saudade (Dec 10, 2009)

Snowy you really don't have to worry about this as a symptom. It's just a simple natural physical reaction to the position. Phoebe's lesser reaction can be for different reasons, perhaps she's not as comfortable in that position, has a stronger neck muscle, is reading your upset vibe and is stressed out by that or anything.

The head listing to one side might be a sign, but he could of just been tired, just keep watching him for the head tilt to the side.

One little accident is nothing outside of the box so please don't worry. You don't need to stress at all until some other symptoms appear.

Head tilt is caused by a mess up in the inner ear, which causes the side to side balance to go off whack, not the up and down.


----------



## tonyshuman (Dec 10, 2009)

It sounds to me like when you trance a bunny. Tony is really easy to trance, and he does this. Muffin isn't as easy to trance, and she does the same thing.

I don't know about sitting in the meatloaf position with his head tilted, though. It makes me wonder if he consciously keeps his head level while awake but while sleeping it rolls?


----------

